# Risks of buying a used A6 3.2L Quattro



## calib0rx (Oct 10, 2013)

I have the opportunity to purchase a 2008 A6 3.2 Quattro, and before committing to purchase I'd like to know some of the common problems, regular wear parts (such as timing chain, water pump), and anything else relevant to ask the dealer or a mechanic (during a pre-purchase inspection). The vehicle has 80k miles on it, and appears to be in excellent condition.


----------



## engine101 (Apr 8, 2002)

*3.2l a6*

Is it an Avant?

I have 83K on my 2006 3.2L A6 Avant and have had no notable mechanical issue with the car.

The electrical on the other hand, has been a total PITA. But, it appears to be Avant specific. We had all our maintenance done through the $tealership, though.

I do LOVE the engine. It sounds great and runs really well, and gets decent gas mileage on the HWY.

-E


----------



## Eject (Aug 14, 2001)

I'm also considering a 06 A6 Avant with a 3.2L FSI with 130,000kms. The car looks striking but I've been reading about timing chain tensioner issues that occur with this engine. I'd like to know more about the experiences A6 drivers have had with their car.


----------



## stuffinder (Jan 7, 2010)

*Just bought '06 A6 Avant w/182K mi beginning of May!*

I was tired of continual issues w/wife's lo mileage '99 A6 Avant. We Bought in 2/10 w/40K and sold 5/14 w/82K. Owned by a rich Palm Beach Sport Fisherwoman who used it as her "boat" car, saving the Bentley for more formal use! Most likely serviced proper for the 1st few years but to the corber service station after that apparently. At purchase did TB,WP, Idler, Tstat etc. All ctrl arms shortly thereafter. Constant small things going wrong and continuing oil leakage issue. 

Upon the recommendation of a local indy AUDI guy with 30 yrs experience who recommended I avoid the 3.0 engine from '01-04. I bought a high mileage '06 from one of his customers. No records pre-51K but every drop of oil/gas and service since. There was an issue w/C6 Avants w/washer fluid leaking on the electronics in rear of car & wiping out Bose amp. This had been addressed. There was also a newer coil-pack upgrade that's been done. He had issues w/sunroof assy. leaking & eventually had the SR replaced. Front wheel bearings were replaced between 150-170 K mi. The sunroof drains clogged again after I made the deal to buy it and he had them cleaned and had to have the water logged Telephone module replaced. (The module probably could have been dried out but I was in a hurry to get the car & he wanted it to be 100%. Other than that just normal maintenance by the Indy dlr he got it from. The console lid latch was broken and I replaced it. The Sirius receiver continually lost/re-gained signal and I found a newer version for $75 from a forum guy who had gone to XM. (when they differed) and it works perfectly. The PO says the car has always burned a qt of oil every 2K and he put 5/40 in it at major service intervals and ran Mobil 1 5w30 at 5K changes. My first chance w/VW 502/505 spec 5/30 seemed about the same but consumption seems to have dropped since second change. The owner said he'donly seen 2 check engine lights in 150K. I got 2 in the 1st couple of thousand miles. They were Evap Leak's, my mechanic asked me if I was topping it off when filling. I told him I squeezed every drop I could get in it! He recommended quitting when the pum first kicks off. I've done that and haven't seen a CEL since!

I was planning on giving this car to my wife as a DD but I like it so much that I've given her my '95.5 S6 Avant. The s6 only has 132K and its stupid to run miles up on it as it's worth more than the '06 A6. I never thought I'd prefer something over the S6 but the A6 is much quieter, has better phone/BT connectivity & averages 23 or more MPG about 10-15% better than the S6. I just wish ut had the Sport or S6 seats!

While not as easy to repair or maintain as some other cars I wouldn't hesitate buying one that had been well-maintained & cared for if you have a fair/knowledgeable mechanic to work on it.


----------

